# Keyless Entry Failure??



## AWESOMO 4000 (Sep 11, 2005)

Anyone else have this happen? Just up and stopped working on me yesterday. I tried the other key fob, no dice. Doors and trunk don't lock or unlock. Is this a know problem with the GTO? Mine's an 04. 

Thanks--


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

first i've heard of one, and i'd like to think i'm a veteran around here :cheers


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

That happenend to mine the second day I owned it. Tried unlocking it with the FOB for a few minutes but it would not do a thing, so I had to unlocked it manually (the alarm went off of course, but starting the car seemed to reset it). Luckily, I have owned my car for 6-7 weeks now and it has never happenend again.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

It has happened twice or so to me, like Aggie said, I had to unlock manually...which set off the car alarm...the wireless goes back to working the next time i try however....I find talking in a soothing voice and massaging the dash helps put her back in a good mood.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

AWESOMO 4000 said:


> Anyone else have this happen? Just up and stopped working on me yesterday. I tried the other key fob, no dice. Doors and trunk don't lock or unlock. Is this a know problem with the GTO? Mine's an 04.
> 
> Thanks--


its seems every now and again. you almost have to touch the car with the fob for it to work. it can not be made from radio waves. the fob sucks(ie no range)


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> its seems every now and again. you almost have to touch the car with the fob for it to work. it can not be made from radio waves. the fob sucks(ie no range)



I agree, no range whatsoever. I noticed for it to really work the first time you push the button you have to be in close proximity to the front end. If you try it from the rear of the car it takes a few pushes for it to work. At least this is the case for me. :confused


----------



## AWESOMO 4000 (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, crap-heap seems to have magically healed itself. Did the same thing with the key...set the alarm off. Now it's fine. Whatever. Oh well, at least it's not at the dealership!


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

I have to be right next to the door for it to work when it is raining!?!?! :confused


----------

